# Goodbye Guys...



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

You guys are a fine bunch of gentlemen...Hawkeye,Catfish,Mudhole Kid,Muddcat,Kutter,Medulla,Texaspalerider,Nikonos,Yellarcat...and over time,I've gotten to know each of you,some better than others,but you all have my admiration and respect ...for who you are and what you believe in.
Since this site's inception,we have taken some grief for our beliefs.I have been called a "peta beater","sissy nancy boy",been acused of making smart*ss remarks,and now,it has been implied that my fishing methods are unsportsmanlike by a newbie to this board.To be honest...I don't need this unwarranted stuff.If ya'll are ever in this neck of the woods,and it's after dark,you know how to get me!!!I wish you the best and a NightTrain on the end of your lines! :cheers:


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Hey Trian, You My Bro Man, Don't Let Something Like This Run You Off.i Don't See A Thing Wrong With Jugging.you Are One Of Few On This Board That Does This And All Of You Pratice Cpr. I Myself Think Its A Dang Shame That People Can't Keep Their Opinions ( Their Opions).i Enjoy Your Fellowship And Your Knowledge Of The Sport.we Are Losing To Many Good Forum Members Due To (opinions) .please Reconsider Your Thoughts And Stay Around. And If I Can Change Your Mind Please Send Me You Email Address So We Can Keep In Touch. You Can't Do It Man ,you Love This Fourm


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

NightTrain:

I saw the post that offended you with regards to jugging. My feelings are the same as yours on the subject. I am a BIG fan of jugging. I didn't take any offense to his comments. Catching a big cat on jug, in my opinion, is one of the top 5 funnest things you can do with your clothes on. In fact, I have even had my best friend's Dad make similar comments to me. Everybody has there views. My explanation to him was this: It's like deer hunting. Some people outside of Texas beleive corn feeders (baiting) is unethical. He being from Texas understood that position, but, does not find it unethical. My point is, jugging like baiting, is just another form of fishing. It all depends on your perspective. I realize the person that made the comment was new, but, that shouldn't matter. Everyone should be entitled to an opinion. And everyone else should respect it as just that. Heck, go read some of the posts in the hunting section regarding deer mangement and high fences. I took a beating from some well respected members on this board. But, I held my ground, made my point and moved on. I'm not gonna leave the board. Because in reality, it's just their opinion, and their perspectives are different than mine. And we can't have a free exchange of views if everyone can't express their opinion. I feel like the only opinion that should be kept to yourself on this board is if you don't believe in CPR. But, thats only because that is why this board was started. If you don't agree with that...why are you here. Otherwise, all opinions should be fair game. Take the opinions for what they are worth and accept them as just that. But, don't leave. You are a big part of this forum and nobody wants to see you leave. Nobody wants to see anyone leave. I hope you reevaluate the comments and reconsider.

Hell, the fish I'm holding below was caught on a jug.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Don't let others opinions on the web get to you. Most people would say half they say if they were talking to you face to face. Most people that pop of about fishing methods do it because they don't know any thing about it. I jug, I've never deep hooked a cat by jugging, which means i can cpr the big ones. When I bait and rod fish they will get hooked so deep when I set the hook I have cut the string at times, no cpr then. Let it role off your sholder and laugh it off. Laters Darryl


----------



## Katnip (Oct 20, 2004)

PLEASE tell me that this comment. "However, I don't recommend dropping a jug line 60 feet! I'm not a big fan of juggn' anyway, but its a free country." is causing you to resign from this board NightTrain? 

Come on, man! That's like me saying I hate cheese in my grits, but since you love cheese in your grits you think I am bashing you! I don't personally jug, but I might give it a try one day. Folks can fish however they want and other folks can say whatever they want about it. That's America and you gotta be ready for that **** on internet forums. I have been called everything by a bunch of people and let em' continue. I don't care, and I'm not going away! I have heard straight from the horses mouth from someone who has jugged with you and that you are a responsible jugger, and a **** good one at that! To each their own! And the 60 ft comment was meant as a joke! So, if I offended you, I formally apologize and ask you to stick around.

Tight Lines and Hang-A-Hawg!


----------



## hunting dog (Aug 11, 2004)

Katnip, good job there partner, a man that can stand up in front of thousands of people and apologize.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Ya Bozo,, your on enough boards to know thats for sure. LOL And you've been good lately. just messin dude , heck I can't keep up with u most of the time.lol


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Some one drop me a PM and inform me whats going on here .. NT is rock , not only is he appreciated here by us all , he is also needed ...


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I am in the post deleting mood today , don't move or you will be edited .. lol ...


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

@$^%&*^&(^&)#$#[email protected]#^%*^(&*)......J\K LMAO............................later,Dave


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Catfish said:


> I am in the post deleting mood today , don't move or you will be edited .. lol ...


Hmmmm....maybe so. But I'm quick!!:mpd: :bounce: :mpd: :doowapsta :mpd:


----------



## Kutter (May 21, 2004)

Aint got a clue what brought this all about. Don't matter Nighttrain, I'm on your side. If you have just grown weary of the fight, just hand the pole over to me a spell, I'll be happy to take up the slack for ya Ol Friend. When ya get your bearings back, your welcome to take the pole back to haul the Hoss in. I'll even hold the net for ya.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

if they aint biteing and rocks work ...Im throwing rocks at the fish....fish on


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Please don't leave.


----------



## Katnip (Oct 20, 2004)

You hit the nail on the head Hawkeye. I hope NightTrain sticks around too. No ill intent was implied whatsoever, and I hope to get to fish with NightTrain one day on Gaston, Jugs or no Jugs. Fishing and good times are what's important. Have a great weekend ya'll and Hang-1!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

profish00 said:


> if they aint biteing and rocks work ...Im throwing rocks at the fish....fish on


I like the way you think


----------



## crlail41 (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm a NC jugger, and truly enjoy chasing the big ones around. I've always felt " to each his own". I also bass fish, recently spending the weekend at Short Stay on Moultrie. Also cat with rod and reel, both bank fishing and drifting. Point is-Its a sport and everyone can enjoy their own thing as long as its done ethically. 


I'm a newbie to this forum and you guys have been fantastic. I hope no one leaves over a difference of opinion. Tight Lines.


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

Even with our differences we must remain allies.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Nov 7, 2004)

Night train I am a newbie here and almost did not sign up when i saw that you were leaving and the why is what disturbed me , why someone would be allowed to be so insensitive and site admin allow it. Do not let someone of that caliber chase you off, there will be hecklers and agitators all over this fishing websites .One thing which i have noticed is that they will say mean cruel things on this boards but when you come face to face with them they run and hide. Stay with this siite as it seems like you have many friends, don't let one inconsiderate person cause you to leave . 
They call me the MidNight Rider.


----------



## Katnip (Oct 20, 2004)

I am perplexed by the reaction to my post! I already apologized because I have heard from friends that NT is a good guy, a true catman and I want him to stick around. I would not have done that for a 'stranger' because the post was not an attack or criticism of an individual, and certainly not of his sportsmanship. All I said was "I'm not a big fan of juggn' anyway, but its a free country." Direct quote, and it is still true. As a VETERAN of internet message boards, my observation is that if you cannot handle the fact that someone has a different opinion than you without taking it as a personal attack then you have no business on message boards. You'll get ****** and your feelings hurt time and again. Nobody has ever made an attempt to contact me via PM, or asked me publicly, to clarify my position or exactly what I meant. Do you see me leaving because people that don't even know me yet, or any of my positions, are taking sides against me? No, but I'm not going to sit idlely by and say nothing either. I don't walk around on eggshells for anyone, and I can assure everyone that everything I type I will say TO YOUR FACE. If you don't believe me I'll give you my phone number in a PM and you can call me. Sorry, I can't drive to Texas to accomplish that! Come on guys...this is a forum for discussion, debate and dissent. If we can't do that then there is no reason for any of us to be here. If we all agreed on everything all the time how boring would that be? If anyone wants me to clarify my entire position on jugging I will post a complete discourse, then you can agree, disagree, point, counter-point, bash, trash or praise. That's what its about in the USA. I am considering this issue dead on my end. The ball is in NT's court via posted apology and a personal PM I sent to clarify what I meant as no ill intent. I hope he stays, but if not, Tight Lines wherever he may fish. I look forward to getting to know the folks of 2coolfishing and share many fishing stories and lies, for better or worse.
Hang-1!


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

I Think This Whole Thing Has Gotten Blown Way Out Of The Water,katnip ,i Iknow You're A Good Man And Yes I've Seen Your Attempts To Get Things Right, My Hats Off To You.i Like Nt Too,he;s A Fine Man And I Do Wish He Would Come On Back And Let Sleeping Dogs Lie. I Think Personally We Should Al Be Friends And Just Drop This Thread.it Just Keeps Getting Deeper And Deeper.i Know I Said A Couple Things That May Have Sounded Off Base ,but I Was Shocked To See My Bud Tore Out Of Frame.i've Sent Train A Couple Notes And To Catfish.i Haven't Heard For Train And I Take It That He's Working Or Something Else.again Katnip I Truely Do Hope I Said Nothing To Offend You Or Nt,but I Do Hope We All See Peace,this Is The Last Post Ill Make On This Thread Reguarding Nt Abscents.all You Men Just Wish For The Best Of This Deal And Let It Rest.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Katnip, 

I pretty much agree with you. I think there was a misunderstanding and an apology. Whether either was warranted/necessary is not for me to judge. But, this should be the end of it. I do not think there was any malice in your words. And even as a bona fide self proclaimed "jugging nut" I saw nothing wrong with your opinion. I also both a rifle hunter and a bow hunter. Many times I have hade hard core bow hunters tell me that using a rifle was an unfair advantage and unsportsmanlike. I took no offense, as they have a right to there opinion and they certainly have a differing perspective. If we all felt the same, oh how boring life would be. Basically, within reason, I see hunting/fishing much like profish00 stated above, " if the fish ain't biting and rocks work...I'm throwing rocks." 

Having said all of that, I'm not taking sides on the issue, but I will say this.....I dislike much more the unwarranted attacts you are taking for something you said, "without malice" that was simply your opinion. Everyone on this board should have the right to freely express their opinion. I would venture to say, most of the guys posting in this forum have forgotten more about catching catfish than I will ever know. But, you can bet your sweet arse, if I disagree with them, I plan on telling them so.

NightTrain, get your butt back in here!!!....Katnip, take off your jacket and stay awhile. There is still a whole lot more we can disagree upon. Besides, I got a whole lot more to learn from both of you.

Adios from Tejas


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Katnip said:


> I am perplexed by the reaction to my post! I already apologized because I have heard from friends that NT is a good guy, a true catman and I want him to stick around.


I have fished with NightTrain. I would like to fish with Katnip too. I like both catmen because I believe they are dedicated, honest and men of integrity. This is a misunderstanding... it has to be. I can't believe there's any other explanation, and as soon as I can get NightTrain on the phone, I'll see if I can work it out...

Until then, I have to ask you catmen not to pick at each other. Katnip meant no harm, and I would hate it if someone else thought he did. I feel pretty sick about the whole situation because NightTrain is a good friend of mine, and I consider Katnip to be a friend too. I'd hate it if NightTrain decides not to come back, but if he does it's his decision to make and I can't make him stay here. This is the best fishing board I've ever posted on. I would like to keep it that way....

Welcome to the new folks. This isn't a normal state of affairs here... we'll get this straightened out and get back to normal soon...

On that you can hang your hat...


----------

